# ibook g4 airport not connecting



## gwoodruff (Feb 11, 2009)

I have an ibook g4 with leopard 10.5.5 O.S. My computer stopped starting up after it was turned off so i took it in to have it looked at and they fixed the problem (something with files having corruption). When i got it back, the airport wouldnt find my router most of the time anymore, and when it did it would be fleeting, and i couldnt actually connect. My roommates laptop connects fine, so its not the internet or the router. Let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you made sure that the Airport card is completly seating in the slot, and the antenna is snapped into the card?


----------



## gwoodruff (Feb 11, 2009)

Could you give me some information on how to do that? ive never opened up my computer before so just some things to look out for and what im looking for to begin with? thanks a lot. Appreciate it. THey probably just bumped that loose or something
Glenn


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Select your Mac from this list and it has how-tos on taking your Mac apart.


----------



## carlitosway_69 (Nov 14, 2009)

hi there, I also own an iBook G4 and just recently my mac doesnt connect to the internet even though it says that is connected to my network. Im using Leopard. A few days ago was working fine, but now.... need heeeellllllpppppp:sigh: I also own other 3 macs and they connecting just fine


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Next time please start a new thread.

Have there been any software changes made the the iBook in the recent past? Try opening the Network Utility and ping Google.com with it, as well as trace route, and see what it says.


----------

